# Incorrect Color Code In Glove Box



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

So someone was trying to get me the shark fin antenna for X-Mas apparently, since I have been to lazy to get it myself and turns out, my glove box color code is wrong.

The placard states: 04Y - Which is Luxo Blue Metallic.

Yet my car is autumn metallic.. Which makes me think I either got the wrong placard or wrong glove box.

Anyone else had this yet?

I confirmed that the color is suppose to be: 715S which is actually Seraph Orange Mettalic, but its the same color.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO's glove box decodes to Blue Metallic. I have a Black Granite Metallic.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

obermd said:


> My ECO's glove box decodes to Blue Metallic. I have a Black Granite Metallic.



Weird. Mine is also an ECO. I wonder if thats a trend..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ECO? any colour you want so long as it's *Luxo* *Blue Metallic*.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> my glove box color code is wrong.
> 
> The placard states: 04Y - Which is Luxo Blue Metallic.
> 
> .


 Same code here, but my '12 Eco is crystal red. My Cruze is cursed. It's been run into a bunch of stuff by my family. It through the paint supplier for a loop when I went to buy basecoat. Eventually they got the right code, and $82 later I had a pint of color!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aren't the glovebox stickers VIN specific? Do the VINs on the stickers match the car VIN?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The correct vin is on my sticker. I guess Chevy took a page out of Henry Ford's sales book "You can have any color car you want as long as it's Black (Luxo Blue Metallic)."


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I will have to check mine, when I get the car back


----------

